# Updated 125 Discus



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Went ahead and took the big piece off the back of the driftwood. It was of course bogged and cut surprisingly easy. 

I also took all the jungle val out as it was just a constant mess in this tank. Once we get it moved I'll settle more on a scape but I think it looks pretty good. May put the swords around the driftwood. 









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------

